# Court Papers



## stressedout (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a relative living in Paphos who has received a phone call from someone trying to serve court papers about a drink driving offence at their address.
Apparently, they weren't at home when the guy went to give them the court papers but they phoned my relative and arranged to meet them elsewhere in Paphos, but didn't turn up.
It sounds strange to me but then this is Cyprus.
How do these things usually work and how are court papers usually served?
Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of the court system in such a case? or know how quickly this person may be in court once the papers are served?
Would appreciate friendly advice as I'm stressing out and its not even about me!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We tried to sue a furniture shop for breach of contract when they failed to deliver on nine separate occasions. I can't remember the legal buzzwords but the case goes to court who gives leave to serve papers on the 'offender' in person. They have a certain amount of time in which to do this. From what I understand it is sufficient to just hand them to the person, they don't have to know what is being given to them. Once papers have been served they can be in court in days... depending on dates.

However the bailiff doesn't have to say he is coming or make a date, he can just turn up out of the blue. In our case, the culprit was a seasoned veteran at the process. It is believed that he evaded service because he recognised the bailiffs. Eventually the bailiffs ran out of time and our case was thrown out of court.


----------

